# Where Is Everyone?



## ejaazi (Dec 30, 2008)

No one has been around for awhile. I was wondering where everyone has been. Also, do you post on other Aikido/Martial Arts Forums? If so, where?
AJ has been slow lately, so most of the time I am posting over at AW.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm here. :uhyeah:  Yes, it's slow in here sometimes.  I come onto Martial Talk before I go anywhere else, but occasionally I'll click over to aikiweb or martialartsplanet to read, but I very rarely post.

Happy New Year!!!!!  artyon:
Robyn


----------



## ejaazi (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the response OD. Oh well, maybe it'll pick up in the '09.


----------

